
Ask HN: What's your technique to damage-control interruptions to flow? - djanowski
My third kid was born two months ago, so I&#x27;m working from home a lot to help with everything. Even though I&#x27;m at my desk, interruptions are common.<p>Are there any techniques to resume your flow-requiring task more efficiently?
======
noir_lord
Make a quick note of where you where and what you where doing when you are
interrupted.

Something as simple as "figuring out why the flexbox grid is doing _foo_ on
safari when it shouldn't be".

When you come back to the task in an hour you can then quickly remember what
you where working on.

~~~
djanowski
That's a good first step.

However, flow is more than knowing what you're working on.

Maybe there are techniques to not lose that state of mind so easily?

